# Communion and Covenant Children



## PuritanCovenanter (Feb 11, 2005)

I finally picked up Fred Malones Book on Baptism. He has me thinking about paedo-baptism and paedo-communion. If there were anything that would pursuade me toward such a doctrine it would be the fact that my children could partake in the Lords Supper. I have thought about this quite a bit in the past. I see this as a great opportunity.


And it shall come to pass, when ye be come to the land which the LORD will give you, according as he hath promised, that ye shall keep this service. 
Exo 12:26 And it shall come to pass, when your children shall say unto you, What mean ye by this service? 

I believe the command to teach our children should also include communion and self-examination from a young age. I know that my children could examine their motives for things they had done from a very young age. It is something that I have tried to do ever since they could communicate with me.
Another reason I see the need for it is because communion is commanded so that we do not forget the sacrifice our Gracious God has perfomed for us. 

Of Course infant children couldn't actually partake of it but toddlers could start learning of the Covenant from their very tender years by examining the Lords great work and Sacrifice. There has to be a grace from the word and His Spirt in this as there is also a grace administered in our admonishing them.

This is just something I have pondered for years and want to know what you all think. As covenant children in the old were to partake, why not in the New? Of Course this would have to be under strict Parental authority. But a father as the federal head of his family would be responsible. It is his responsibility to teach his children and bring them up in the Lord.

What thinkest thou?

[Edited on 2-11-2005 by puritancovenanter]


----------



## Scott Bushey (Feb 11, 2005)

Randy,
Please review this thread:

http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=7397


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 11, 2005)

I believe that paedocommunion is one of the growing and most dangerous doctrines in the church today. There is a reason that the ENTIRE Western church (including Rome) has vehemently rejected it. It leads inevitably to an "objective" religion that downplays the necessity of personal faith in Christ in favor of an objective application of a sacrament.

You can do a search on the board for paedocommunion and see many more comments by me on this.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Feb 11, 2005)

Thanks Scott and Fred. I will check it out.

[Edited on 2-11-2005 by puritancovenanter]


----------



## wsw201 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> I believe that paedocommunion is one of the growing and most dangerous doctrines in the church today. There is a reason that the ENTIRE Western church (including Rome) has vehemently rejected it. It leads inevitably to an "objective" religion that downplays the necessity of personal faith in Christ in favor of an objective application of a sacrament.
> 
> You can do a search on the board for paedocommunion and see many more comments by me on this.



Yea and


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wsw201_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> ...


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Feb 12, 2005)

I think it is great that our covenant children can ask us questions about the Lord's Supper, at which time we can teach them more of the gospel of Jesus Christ, having faith that one day they might profess faith and be welcomed to the table.


----------

